# 5 Women tell you.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt's revolution through the eyes of five women


An article on the revolution through the eyes of women who have taken part.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*"I am a woman and thank God I know my rights"* stated Ayesha Abdul Aziz a farmer in the Nile Delta and a labour organiser, planning to stand for election.

Under Shariah Law women have equal rights I understand, yet a recent UK TV documentary showed how Afganistan women will never be equal in a man's eyes due to religion and the age old culture that undermines any possibility of women being more than slaves.

This fear element is more apparant in Afganistan under fundementalist views such as Taliban ideology. I just hope it doesn't take root in Egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> *"I am a woman and thank God I know my rights"* stated Ayesha Abdul Aziz a farmer in the Nile Delta and a labour organiser, planning to stand for election.
> 
> Under Shariah Law women have equal rights I understand, yet a recent UK TV documentary showed how Afganistan women will never be equal in a man's eyes due to religion and the age old culture that undermines any possibility of women being more than slaves.
> 
> This fear element is more apparant in Afganistan under fundementalist views such as Taliban ideology. I just hope it doesn't take root in Egypt.


I watched that documentary just last night.....pretty mind boggling wasn't it but think it's not only Afghanistan where women are treat like that,Saudi Arabai is not much better i think.


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

women in egypt has equall rights to men even men give them more rights couse they are women


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

armandnio said:


> women in egypt has equall rights to men even men give them more rights couse they are women





what a joker:clap2:


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

thnx for say about me a joker but it is realty now in egypt every human has rights and specially women 

if dont wana believe so what we don't need an opinion to know our country


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

armandnio said:


> thnx for say about me a joker but it is realty noe in egypt every human has rights and specially women
> 
> if dont wana believe so what we don't need and opinion to know our country


ahh so you are Egyptian???


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

after 18 years in egypt yes iam even if iam armanian


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

armandnio said:


> after 18 years in egypt yes iam even if iam armanian




As a women who has lived in Egypt for many years I think I am better qualified to say what it is like to be a women here.

I would get your story straight... you told us previously you had been here 12 years.
"iam here in egypt for a bout 12 years iam 24 by the waye so i have alote of egyption friends there is some good people amd some bad as every place on earth"


----------



## armandnio (May 3, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As a women who has lived in Egypt for many years I think I am better qualified to say what it is like to be a women here.
> 
> I would get your story straight... you told us previously you had been here 12 years.
> "iam here in egypt for a bout 12 years iam 24 by the waye so i have alote of egyption friends there is some good people amd some bad as every place on earth"


so i give more years so what is it the point dont hate egypt couse your contry is not even near to be good as she is good bye i dont like to be in a place that full of hat

goodbye

see this country after 3 years and feel bad 

iam out of this forum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

armandnio said:


> so i give more years so what is it the point dont hate egypt couse your contry is not even near to be good as she is good bye i dont like to be in a place that full of hat
> 
> goodbye
> 
> ...




Please do not take me for a fool, I have already given you an infraction for advertising.. I am well aware of who you are.

Maiden


----------

